# [Android 1.6+] Statistics Calculator 1.3.5



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,

if you like statistics, if you are taking statistics classes or if you are in anyway related to statistics, here is the deal: I just published a new statistics app for Android.

You enter some data, and several stats are calculated on the fly. The app also draws some Graphs according to the entered data.

The app is called Statistics Calculator and is available in English, Portuguese and German.

If you are going to search the Market, go for Statistics Calculator or Christian Göllner.

Else,
here goes the link to the android market,

*Application AndroidMarket link*

Enjoy!
Greetings,
Christian

Official Google+ support page

*Changelog*

*Version 1.3.5:*

In the About menu is now a link to send me an e-mail.

New statistics:

- Geometric Mean
- Coefficient of variation
- Quantile 1/8
- Quantile 7/8
- Quantile 1/16
- Quantile 15/16
- Quantile 1/32
- Quantile 31/32

*Version 1.3.2*:
Added "Share via"(e-mail,dropbox,bluetooth, etc.)feature.

Added "Save", "Share and save" and "Share" options.

Improved Box Plot graph.

New default keyboard. Numeric keyboard.

Default image name on export is now the name of the graph type.

Some error preventing fixes.

*Version 1.3*:

Added "Export graphs" option.

*Version 1.2*:

Added options menu

Entry about

Entry donate

*Version 1.1*:
Added support for "Vertical" data copied from a spreadsheet.

Fixed 'mode'.

Fixed the notification message when users enter non-numeric values


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Changed the app name to *Statistics Calculator*. I think it's easier to find it now.

Christian


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, the app is for FREE now! GO and grab it


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are some screenshots


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

cgollner said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> if you like statistics, if you are taking statistics classes or if you are in anyway related to statistics, here is the deal: I just published a new statistics app for Android.
> 
> ...


Some updates available:

Version 1.2:

1) Added options menu
1.1)Entry about
1.2)Entry donate

------------------------
Version 1.1:

1) Added support for "Vertical" data copied from a spreadsheet.

2) Fixed 'mode'.

3) Fixed the notification message when users enter non-numeric values


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

Updated the app to version 1.3.2. Check the change log for more info!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Will tweet this tomorrow for you.


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

b16 said:


> Will tweet this tomorrow for you.


thank you


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

This is great - I am a stats nut and this is great on the go.

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

rycheme said:


> This is great - I am a stats nut and this is great on the go.
> 
> Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


Thank you! Since you are a stats nut, do you have any recommendation or new features you would like to see in the app?


----------



## cgollner (Nov 29, 2011)

New update, V 1.3.5

In the About menu is now a link to send me an e-mail.

New statistics:

- Geometric Mean
- Coefficient of variation
- Quantile 1/8
- Quantile 7/8
- Quantile 1/16
- Quantile 15/16
- Quantile 1/32
- Quantile 31/32

Grab it HERE


----------

